# Just when you think you have seen it all



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

....then this pops up:
http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall06/PATThousefrau.html


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I didn't realize what the project was at first. Then I started laughing. Would make a fashion statement wouldn't it.


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

Wow hat s different! What a hoot!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

"The Housefrau"
Hahaha...


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

She has a great sense of humor and a lot of time on her hands. I have to admit, I remember my mother doing just as she described.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Funny! I do remember using the sponge rollers though....


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Too funny. I can remember as a teen going out and about in curlers like that on a Saturday afternoon. It meant you had a date that night, so it was a badge of honor. Weren't we silly girls back then?


----------



## Shylinn (Mar 19, 2014)

Looks really familiar - but she has it wrong about everyone from the party seeing you. In my day you wouldn't be caught dead outside with curlers in your hair. We stayed inside, or suffered at night trying to SLEEP on those things! We had ruffled caps to put over them so hubby wouldn't see you in rollers - There were magazine articles that talked about how your man should NEVER see you without styled hair and makeup - I still remember an article that said you were a bad marriage risk if you had gone steady more than one or two times. WOW how times have changed! This post brought back so many memories! Remember how we stuffed ourselves into girdles and garter belts while we were still in our teens?


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

I love it I was given just the yarn for that.
Thank you.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

This is too funny . . . I know a few people who still do this . .. How sad that someone invented this type of torture for women. All so true. . . . Ha Ha Ha. . . .Thanks for a pleasant reminder. The pattern is not going on my list of to-dos anytime soon. I didn't even leave my room after doing this yet some came to church like this for afternoon party. I'm glad that we are more liberated now! What else needs to go??????


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Add a big fluffy robe, some slippers and you have a great Halloween costume!


----------



## JuliaKay (Jun 21, 2014)

Great for Halloween!


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I still throw rollers in my hair once in awhile. My hair is ironing board straight and even a curling iron won't curl it. Rollers will curl it a little. I can't imagine making one of these though.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

I would wear this! I have alopecia areata and haven't had my hair done for many years. Miss going to the Beauty shop to get a hair cut and new style.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Shylinn said:


> Looks really familiar - but she has it wrong about everyone from the party seeing you. In my day you wouldn't be caught dead outside with curlers in your hair. We stayed inside, or suffered at night trying to SLEEP on those things! We had ruffled caps to put over them so hubby wouldn't see you in rollers - There were magazine articles that talked about how your man should NEVER see you without styled hair and makeup - I still remember an article that said you were a bad marriage risk if you had gone steady more than one or two times. WOW how times have changed! This post brought back so many memories! Remember how we stuffed ourselves into girdles and garter belts while we were still in our teens?


And there was a transition period in the mid-60s to very early 70s: first the portable bucket style hair you could sit under at home, then the compact portable hair dryer with hose and vinyl cap - - I had long and thick hair that took hours to dry, so I used to sleep with mine going ! ! !
__________


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

That's hysterical!


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Still laughing. Thanks for the post.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

A great Halloween outfit!


----------



## farrieremily (Aug 14, 2016)

I Love this! Bookmarked it, I also like the idea of dressing it for Halloween.


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

I remember those curlers. Ouch, for sleeping with them. :sm06: :sm09: :sm12:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Cute.


----------



## millonthefloss (Jan 20, 2011)

This is so much like "the way we were". Extraordinarily uncomfortable. Today I'm very happy with short hair and no curlers.????


----------



## millonthefloss (Jan 20, 2011)

:sm16:


----------



## jael23 (Mar 20, 2011)

I remember sleeping with those every night I had long thick hair and would wear these. I had a hairdryer with the cap in the 1950's but it still took so long for my hair to dry. Loved when they came out with hand held dryer. What a difference it makes.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

susanmjackson said:


> Add a big fluffy robe, some slippers and you have a great Halloween costume!


Thats exactly what i thought! LOL


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Shylinn said:


> Looks really familiar - but she has it wrong about everyone from the party seeing you. In my day you wouldn't be caught dead outside with curlers in your hair. We stayed inside, or suffered at night trying to SLEEP on those things! We had ruffled caps to put over them so hubby wouldn't see you in rollers - There were magazine articles that talked about how your man should NEVER see you without styled hair and makeup - I still remember an article that said you were a bad marriage risk if you had gone steady more than one or two times. WOW how times have changed! This post brought back so many memories! Remember how we stuffed ourselves into girdles and garter belts while we were still in our teens?


 :sm24: :sm23: :sm24: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

:sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## Parschwab (Apr 14, 2016)

Hey I remember soda can curlers


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

What a riot! LUV IT!


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

I made this to wear for Halloween two years ago ( we do costumes at work ) , and had so many customers smile and comment on it. It was a blast!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Put my hair in rollers at night once when I was in high school. Couldn't sleep a wink because the rollers hurt so much. Took them out in the morning. Looked like a doll whose hair had bee glued on wrong. Washed hair. Went to school. End of trying out rollers.

Hazel


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Love it....


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

I'm actually considering making this for a friend I know whose cancer treatments have left her with seriously thinning hair. She'd wear it to class when she teaches, I'm sure. She has my quirky sense of humor.


----------



## Rosewood11 (Jan 25, 2011)

Here comes Halloween!!!!!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

LOL....reminds me of the 60's and 70's when we slept with a head full of hair rollers.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Tove said:


> LOL....reminds me of the 60's and 70's when we slept with a head full of hair rollers.


Right ! ! ! Thank goodness THOSE times are in our past, eh ???
__________


----------



## casgae designs (Feb 15, 2015)

That is hilarious.


----------

